# Belly Dropped?? 32 weeks...



## YoungMummi17

For about 2-3 days now ive noticed ive been needing to pee ALOT more than usual and it feels like my water is going to break all the time when im walking around..it feels so surreal..theres alot more pressure down on my 'coochie' and ive even noticed when i look in the mirror that my belly looks lower than what it was before.. but im just really confused because i thought all this was meant to happen at like 35 weeks+ and im only 32 weeks...:wacko:
Anyone else have their belly drop this early? is it even normal? :dohh:

x


----------



## mariep

I feel like mine has too, even some lady at the store said 'Your how far along!!!' 'You look really low' But it could have just been my shirt and the illusion I thought at first, but now I actually look in the mirrior and just feel like its lower then it was weeks ago; maybe we won't go to our due date...? Lol


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I dropped half way through my 27th week. She's engaged; just the wrong way round :( Even lower now. I honestly don't think I'll even make it to my 34 week deadline. 

27 weeks
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269047_10150712360215858_580950857_19862763_5614515_n.jpg
27 + 5
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282183_10150720417165858_580950857_19959433_7298768_n.jpg


----------



## dreabae

Mine dropped around 32! Everyone kept telling me your not making it till the end of july(made it almost lol). Im keeping my fingers cossed I do or were going to have a newborn at my baby shower lol.


----------



## we can't wait

Mine dropped at 29 weeks. After that, the baby just kept shifting lower and lower. I didn't have LO until 38 weeks, so it doesn't necessarily mean you'll go early. But it's totally normal, and nothing to worry about! 
Good luck! :flow:


----------



## YoungMummi17

oh well thats good that its normal! i can stop freaking now! in a way i hope i go early because im a very impatient person and want my baby now! but i also want her to be healthy! but no joke this is really uncomfortable!


----------



## YoungMummi17

SmartieMeUp said:


> I dropped half way through my 27th week. She's engaged; just the wrong way round :( Even lower now. I honestly don't think I'll even make it to my 34 week deadline.
> 
> 27 weeks
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269047_10150712360215858_580950857_19862763_5614515_n.jpg
> 27 + 5
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282183_10150720417165858_580950857_19959433_7298768_n.jpg


oh wow, u are pretty low! LOVE your tattoo by the way!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm 27 weeks and baby has dropped alot but then comes back up sometimes, my bump can be REALLY low and I've got alot of pressure then baby moves back up in a few days, little monkey! I think it's completely normal so don't worry! :flower:


----------



## YoungMummy08

i dropped with my son when i was 28 weeks he didnt come out till 40 weeks on my due date, baby can be engaged & still come back up so dont worry it doesnt mean you will go into early labour x


----------



## Fruitymeli

i dropped at 39 weeks with my son lol


----------

